# Striped Raphael and Shrimp



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

Has anyone kept the two together? I lost some shrimp, I know a few climbed out of the tank, but the rest ... does anyone else know? Do Striped Raphael Catfish eat shrimp? Most likely, but does anyone successfully keep the two together?


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

No way this will work. They can eat pretty large sized shrimp as adults. Think big Bamboo/Singapore/Wood Shrimp. Mine, and most people I know who've had them, ate anything that was ~1/2 its size or less. They get about 7 inches or so as I recall.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sure they would be opportunistic and eat the shrimp, but I never keep fish in with my shrimp except the micro varieties.
I do have a very old striped and spotted raphael and they really don't bother anything in the tank, which I've heard is odd for them. Right now I have a bunch of bottom dwelling fry (Kribs and Bristlenoses) in the same tank with them, and they don't bother them a bit.


----------

